# Cheesecake in a jar...



## PrincessFiona60 (May 20, 2013)

I have to try this:

Cheesecake in a Jar: King Arthur Flour


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2013)

Sounds wonderful!

I think I found a mistake in the recipe.  

It says one jar will serve two people!

I never thought about using those heat proof jam jars for things like this.

I think they would work for things like pumpkin pudding, egg custard etc., prepared in a conventional oven using a water bath!


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2013)

I think you'll need longer forks.


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2013)

Many years ago my daughter had a huge peach tree outside her door. I bought two cases of the pint jars and made peach jam for presents for Christmas. I still have one case left. I now know what I am going to do with that case. Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks whoever corrected my title spelling!

Yes Aunt Bea, that has to be a typo, they are nuts if they think I'm sharing my jar.  Now I have to go buy some jars.  I think it would work in the oven, too!

I have some silicone spatulas that will reach, Andy...

I will be cutting the recipe in half so we don't have to eat all of them.  I think these would sell like crazy at a bake sale...


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks whoever corrected my title spelling!
> 
> Yes Aunt Bea, that has to be a typo, they are nuts if they think I'm sharing my jar. Now I have to go buy some jars. I think it would work in the oven, too!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the idea. I don't think my daughter would want 12 jars of this. So I will save six of them for the church fair in the Fall. I will finally get rid of those jars. I don't like cheesecake.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 20, 2013)

What a great idea!


----------



## Barbara L (May 20, 2013)

I can't wait to try this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 20, 2013)

If you sell the jars in a bake sale, make sure they understand they are NOT canned...


----------



## Addie (May 20, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you sell the jars in a bake sale, make sure they understand they are NOT canned...


 
Thanks. Will do. And that they must refrigerated.


----------



## Oldvine (May 20, 2013)

What a great idea!  My sister uses jars often to serve large groups but never cheese cake.   Thanks


----------



## pacanis (May 20, 2013)

Cheesecake in a jar?! 
The last time we talked about something coming in a jar it didn't go over so well 
It sure made for a long interesting thread though. 

Where's my eating popcorn smiley?


----------

